# Do You Swim?



## ArtMusic

Another simple TalkClassical community question, *do you swim?*

I have several options but feel free to ignore the poll and just comment casually as you like. Thank you.


----------



## Guest

Once a week regular. Followed by croissant and coffee.

Love Fridays!


----------



## Pugg

Once a week on Wednesdays , 
Keeping fit


----------



## Art Rock

Option 2 for me - I'd rather get my dose of exercise by walking the dog or taking the bicycle. And since this is a music site after all:


----------



## ArtMusic

dogen said:


> Once a week regular. Followed by croissant and coffee.
> 
> Love Fridays!


That sounds nice.

I know how to swim but do not swim that often by choice. Maybe more often in summer to cool off.


----------



## Guest

ArtMusic said:


> That sounds nice.
> 
> I know how to swim but do not swim that often by choice. Maybe more often in summer to cool off.


Where I live, the need to cool off is a rare thing!

I used to enjoy swimming at school (....long time ago...) But have taken it up again as my "cross training" to my main thing which is running.

Swimming is tres good for you, I would recommend it to all.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Once a week on Wednesdays ,
> Keeping fit


Oh, we miss each other by 2 days :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

dogen said:


> Oh, we miss each other by 2 days :tiphat:


And a couple of miles , if I am correct :lol:


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> And a couple of miles , if I am correct :lol:


Well yeah....but some of it is quite flat


----------



## Sloe

I love to swim. I go and swim as much as I can now in the summer. Unfortunately this have been a cold summer and it haven´t been warm enough to go and swim until late june so I have not been able to go and swim as much as I would like to.


----------



## Proms Fanatic

I've had lots of problems with my eyes my whole life and that always made me nervous about swimming. Although I took lessons, I just couldn't get the hang of it. However I wouldn't say that I am "afraid" of the waters.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I've never been a particularly strong or enthusiastic swimmer but I enjoyed it up to a point when I was a kid. These days, now that whatever few foibles I previously acquired are fully developed, I have a marked, if irrational, reluctance to share water with other bathers/swimmers whether it be at the beach or the local swimming baths. Plus I got stung by a (dead) jellyfish in the shallows of the Neopolitan Riviera when I was teen which helped put me off as well.


----------



## brotagonist

I've never enjoyed swimming. It's a lot of uncontrollable shivering (I don't like to be cold) while getting water in my ears or getting chlorine into my nose and eyes. I don't intend to be a snack for a shark, so I won't be booking any exotic beach vacations. There are lakes, mostly cool, nearby and warmer ones about a day's drive away, but I am not a strong swimmer and I abhor idly lying about on a beach as much as I abhor idly lazing about in a camp.


----------



## isorhythm

I said no, but would like to learn.

I _can_ sort of swim. I took lessons as a kid. But I never became proficient enough for it to be a regular form of exercise or relaxation. This is what I would like to learn.


----------



## Guest

Regarding the chlorine in pools.
Years ago this was an issue; wearing goggles was the way to minimise getting red eyes: not a good sign!
These days there is ultraviolet treatment (whatever that entails) at the pool I visit, meaning they need to use a lot less chemicals. I get no irritation and my eyes don't get reddened at all. I don't know if this is standard these days but it seems just like lovely fresh water. If this was what put people off in the past, it may be worth checking out your local facilities.


----------



## geralmar

The last time I was in a swimming pool was in 1973. Haven't had occasion to swim since.


----------



## Ingélou

I love swimming - but I haven't been swimming for years.

My mother had six children and liked to get us out from under her feet, so she would always stump up the 4d (four old pennies) per child that it cost for us to go swimming in Yearsley Open Air Baths in York. It wasn't as cold as some open air pools because it got the spare heat from Rowntrees' chocolate factory which was nearby (& now shut). Ironically, the open air baths in Rowntree Park was diabolical - how to experience the Medieval Ice-Hell at small cost (3d, I think). Rowntrees had set up the public park as the Rowntrees were a Quaker family that endowed lots of public works in York.

Anyway, to return to me & my siblings - we'd spend all afternoon in the baths until our fingers were wrinkled and we got that funny roaring sound in our ears every time we bent over. Then we'd get out and spend another 4d on a packet of Smith's salted crisps, the sort that had the little blue parcel of salt in it - or not - or five parcels of salt instead.

We can all swim in our family, and most of us used to do well in the swimming sports days that the York schools held.

As a young adult I had bouts of going swimming at public baths, and would regularly swim in the sea & sometimes in lochs and lakes.

But not for many years now. Why not?

Think - getting down there - getting undressed once you've found one of the rare cubicles because you don't like undressing in public - managing to get all your clothes in the locker - putting rubber hat on & getting hair caught - that bit where you have to exhibit your body to the world before you can get into the pool - the shock of getting into the pool - swimming up and down and being mowed down by earnest geriatric swimmers who aren't looking where they're going - getting out & finding that the shower doesn't work properly - getting dried but your jeans always cling to your damp legs no matter what - trying to dry your hair with the coin-operated hairdryer - coming out with rat-tail hair and make-up all gooey...

It's all *such a palaver!*


----------



## Taggart

dogen said:


> Regarding the chlorine in pools.
> Years ago this was an issue; wearing goggles was the way to minimise getting red eyes: not a good sign!
> These days there is ultraviolet treatment (whatever that entails) at the pool I visit, meaning they need to use a lot less chemicals. I get no irritation and my eyes don't get reddened at all. I don't know if this is standard these days but it seems just like lovely fresh water. If this was what put people off in the past, it may be worth checking out your local facilities.


Lucky you. Round here, it even gets in the air! 

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/wild-duck-chemical-leak-dozens-5923744


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I love(d) swimming.

Best places - a lake in Sweden in summer
Round a small island in a Scottish sea loch, in summer
In a Scottish river pool as a child (probably very dangerous, that one)
The Solway Firth, i.e. the Scottish south coast (amazingly warm) 
As a teenager, off Aberdeen's beaches (fine places to swim, very, um...bracing!)
Any time, a private outdoor pool in southern France, Spain or Italy on a hot day

but unfortunately medical problems prevented me from immersing myself in water for some years, so I lost the habit of swimming.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Swimming is my exercise of choice! Besides walking and biking, swimming is my main cardio. This past summer I've done a lot of swimming, challenging my stamina. I lately have been swimming 30 minutes at a time, about 20 free-style laps in my neighborhood's pool. On good weeks I swim 2-3 times a week, other times maybe just once a week. But I've been able to keep up some sort of routine better than I have in the past.


----------



## Guest

Ingélou said:


> I love swimming - but I haven't been swimming for years.
> 
> My mother had six children and liked to get us out from under her feet, so she would always stump up the 4d (four old pennies) per child that it cost for us to go swimming in Yearsley Open Air Baths in York. It wasn't as cold as some open air pools because it got the spare heat from Rowntrees' chocolate factory which was nearby (& now shut). Ironically, the open air baths in Rowntree Park was diabolical - how to experience the Medieval Ice-Hell at small cost (3d, I think). Rowntrees had set up the public park as the Rowntrees were a Quaker family that endowed lots of public works in York.
> 
> Anyway, to return to me & my siblings - we'd spend all afternoon in the baths until our fingers were wrinkled and we got that funny roaring sound in our ears every time we bent over. Then we'd get out and spend another 4d on a packet of Smith's salted crisps, the sort that had the little blue parcel of salt in it - or not - or five parcels of salt instead.
> 
> We can all swim in our family, and most of us used to do well in the swimming sports days that the York schools held.
> 
> As a young adult I had bouts of going swimming at public baths, and would regularly swim in the sea & sometimes in lochs and lakes.
> 
> But not for many years now. Why not?
> 
> Think - getting down there - getting undressed once you've found one of the rare cubicles because you don't like undressing in public - managing to get all your clothes in the locker - putting rubber hat on & getting hair caught - that bit where you have to exhibit your body to the world before you can get into the pool - the shock of getting into the pool - swimming up and down and being mowed down by earnest geriatric swimmers who aren't looking where they're going - getting out & finding that the shower doesn't work properly - getting dried but your jeans always cling to your damp legs no matter what - trying to dry your hair with the coin-operated hairdryer - coming out with rat-tail hair and make-up all gooey...
> 
> It's all *such a palaver!*


Oh dear! There's none of that at my local pool ie plenty of cubicles, massive lockers, plenty of hot showers, room to swim, free hairdryers. It's council too, not private.


----------



## QuietGuy

When I was 7, my father decided I would learn how to swim. He picked me up and threw me out of his boat into the deepest part of the lake we were on. I know he thought he was doing me a favor, teaching me how to swim, but of course it scared me to no end. It taught me that my father was just plain dumb or crazy or both.

I've been afraid for the water ever since.


----------



## EdwardBast

After a long hike I often take a swim to cool off. Here is one of my favorite spots, about a mile from the nearest road or trail, so clothing optional. The pool is about five feet deep.


----------



## ArtMusic

QuietGuy said:


> When I was 7, my father decided I would learn how to swim. He picked me up and threw me out of his boat into the deepest part of the lake we were on. I know he thought he was doing me a favor, teaching me how to swim, but of course it scared me to no end. It taught me that my father was just plain dumb or crazy or both.
> 
> I've been afraid for the water ever since.


Thank you for sharing. That's quite a story.


----------



## Avey

I usually swim three times a week, just over an hour, or 2 miles, each outing. 

I picked up swimming as a cross-training/side project from running, since I was overdosing on the run. Depending on the season, swimming takes over my cardio/hobby time. Took me awhile to notice it, but after a few years of doing it, I realized how necessary the practice is to my well-being. 

While I run, I let my mind run wild, attacking the issues of the day, body takes a beating, feel the pain. While I swim, my mind is quite at ease, solving the problems of the day, body safe, never in pain. Fantastic, in their own ways.


----------



## clara s

I rarely swim in pools, but sea is a real love,
which must be respected.

I enjoy free style swimming, because front crawl
gives me great speed and a unique sense.

Best swimming I ever had?

A late night one, last year, mid of August, around the cliffs and beaches
of a small island, following the silver path of a full moon,
while from a distant hotel, the absolute sound of Schumann piano and violin sonata
was heard, adding a special mystery to the beauty of the night.


----------



## Manxfeeder

I'd swim more, but I'm not a fan of showing off my manly physique. Or maybe I'm being merciful to the spectators. Anyway, I draw the line at bathtubs.


----------



## Ingélou

dogen said:


> Oh dear! There's none of that at my local pool ie plenty of cubicles, massive lockers, plenty of hot showers, room to swim, free hairdryers. It's council too, not private.


Sounds great. John & I are also envious of your 'low-chlorine' arrangement. 
Actually, I'm thinking of going swimming again - but will first have to sort out a new modest and preferably becoming costume!


----------



## Guest

Ingélou said:


> Sounds great. John & I are also envious of your 'low-chlorine' arrangement.
> Actually, I'm thinking of going swimming again - but will first have to sort out a new modest and preferably becoming costume!


Maybe the low chlorine thing is standard these days?

And yes exhibiting one's body to the world is optional, now that swimwear is widely available. Although I am aware some things are a little different in Norfolk!


----------



## breakup

Not on purpose.


----------



## Krummhorn

My wife and I have a membership in a local gym which also has an indoor Olympic sized pool. The price is right and I don't have to ever clean it or buy chemicals 

We go as often as possible all year round.


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit

I don't really go in pools, but I will go in the ocean. Even after a crab clawed my toe last night....it's so much scarier when it happens in the dark.


----------



## xample

Yes I do, it's actually quite funny since I was never given any formal training, however when I learned how to swim on my own, I loved it ever since and I feel free when I'm swimming.


----------



## Belowpar

I love to swim particularly in the Open Air. Twice a week, pool, river, lake & sea. I'm so fortunate to live within a couple of miles of a heated Olympic length outdoor Lido AND the Pool built for the 2012 Olympics which is just THE most stunning building. London still has about 20 open air pools (Lido's) and I'm about half way through them. Tooting Bec Lido is where the cross channel swimmers practice. 97m, no lanes, unheated and open all 12 months. I get there a couple of times as well.

Once a year I enter a 1500m outdoor race, it keeps me keen!

I wanted to share with you the following book
http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/591530.Haunts_Of_Black_Masseur
This is so much more than a history of swimming. He's a brilliant writer who takes a meander through the list of surprisingly colourful characters who have loved to swim, including Byron, Swinburn and Hitler! It was always a rare skill and he drops in lots of interesting facts. e.g. Navy's never taught sailors to swim. They preferred to lose men to drowning than take the chance they might escape.

I can't recommend this book highly enough.

Another one for those who love to swim wild.
http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/1454159.Waterlog?from_search=true&search_version=service
He takes us closer to nature.
This one fired me up with the ambition to enjoy an outdoor swim in 12 different locations, one per month through one year. I got lucky with a business trip to Florida in January, The Oasis in Covent Garden in February was heated but Deal in the English Channel in March was an awakener! I finished with a lake in Sutton Coldfield Park in November and Hampton heated pool in December. I'm not that hard!


----------



## clara s

Belowpar said:


> I love to swim particularly in the Open Air. Twice a week, pool, river, lake & sea. I'm so fortunate to live within a couple of miles of a heated Olympic length outdoor Lido AND the Pool built for the 2012 Olympics which is just THE most stunning building. London still has about 20 open air pools (Lido's) and I'm about half way through them. Tooting Bec Lido is where the cross channel swimmers practice. 97m, no lanes, unheated and open all 12 months. I get there a couple of times as well.
> 
> Once a year I enter a 1500m outdoor race, it keeps me keen!
> 
> I wanted to share with you the following book
> http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/591530.Haunts_Of_Black_Masseur
> This is so much more than a history of swimming. He's a brilliant writer who takes a meander through the list of surprisingly colourful characters who have loved to swim, including Byron, Swinburn and Hitler! It was always a rare skill and he drops in lots of interesting facts. e.g. Navy's never taught sailors to swim. They preferred to lose men to drowning than take the chance they might escape.
> 
> I can't recommend this book highly enough.
> 
> Another one for those who love to swim wild.
> http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/1454159.Waterlog?from_search=true&search_version=service
> He takes us closer to nature.
> This one fired me up with the ambition to enjoy an outdoor swim in 12 different locations, one per month through one year. I got lucky with a business trip to Florida in January, The Oasis in Covent Garden in February was heated but Deal in the English Channel in March was an awakener! I finished with a lake in Sutton Coldfield Park in November and Hampton heated pool in December. I'm not that hard!


second book sounds quite a temptation

open air swimming in different locations makes you more alive and keeps you away from boredom

I have never been to swim in a river and there are some rivers here with beautiful landscapes,
but they are usually veeeeery cold

you live around Tooting area?


----------



## Sonata

I swim once or twice weekly at a local pool. It's like therapy for me ( well
In addition to my actual therapy :lol I'll also swim in the summer at the beach every now and then


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I swam again today! Half-way through I started getting a headache but I kept going and it subsided after I finished. I think it was just the high air pressure today, and fast heart rate. 20 laps in 30 minutes, it gets easier every time.


----------



## Belowpar

Live north of the Thames, which is clean to swim at least as far down as Teddington.

INcidentally Deakin spends some time investigating the "missinformaton" put out by various Government Departments about the dangers of swimming. e.g. you will NOT catch Weills disease swimming in a large or moving body of water.


----------



## Fox777

Oh yes, I do swim, and I will always do it as much as I can! Actually, I could not swim until I was 18, but my aunt knew how to make me go to the pool. She presented me a cool swimwear, here is how it looked: http://www.proswimwear.co.uk/aquafeel-green-crystals-i-nov-x-treme-back-costume-size-32.html. It made me look as a pro, and I couldn't keep from wearing it. Since that day swimming has become my big passion.


----------



## Potiphera

I taught myself to swim in the sea when younger. I found the sea to be so much more buoyant and I gained confidence quite quickly. It was a lovely feeling of freedom! But I don't go swimming now, maybe I should start again as I have a lady friend who is in her 70's swims once a week.


----------



## Xaltotun

I swim maybe once a year, if I'm lucky. It's a rare and special pleasure. I do it alone and by night, I descend in the still, heavy, opaque, Finnish lake waters. It's a ritual, a sort of private Very Deep Thing for me. Like encountering death, encountering nature. Casting aside fear. "Black water, great mother, do unto me what you wish, I am yours and I offer no resistance". I don't expect anyone else to understand this.


----------



## Belowpar

Xaltotun said:


> I swim maybe once a year, if I'm lucky. It's a rare and special pleasure. I do it alone and by night, I descend in the still, heavy, opaque, Finnish lake waters. It's a ritual, a sort of private Very Deep Thing for me. Like encountering death, encountering nature. Casting aside fear. "Black water, great mother, do unto me what you wish, I am yours and I offer no resistance". I don't expect anyone else to understand this.


I understand completely.

Read the book I referenced above, Haunts of the Black Masseur, we are not alone in this.

I was swimming to a Bouy well offshore in Cuba when I recalled the sharks in the Old Man and the Sea. I calmly accepted my fate and continued.


----------



## Ingélou

Because of *this thread*, I bought myself a new cozzy & now I'm due to go swimming with an importunate friend at the Yarmouth Marina early tomorrow morning...


----------



## Guest

So what's with the angry face then ducko?


----------



## Dr Johnson

Ingélou said:


> Because of *this thread*, I bought myself a new cozzy & now I'm due to go swimming with an importunate friend at the Yarmouth Marina early tomorrow morning...


In what way is your friend importunate?

I think we should be told...


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


> In what way is your friend importunate?
> 
> I think we should be told...


I reckon the answer to that relates to the angry face!


----------



## Dim7

It's been too calm here lately... We need more angry faces and HATRED!!!!


----------



## Ingélou

Dim7 said:


> It's been too calm here lately... We need more angry faces and HATRED!!!!


You'll get that all right *tomorrow* as I flail about in the chloriney pool!


----------



## Dr Johnson

dogen said:


> I reckon the answer to that relates to the angry face!


You may be right but I think we need more information.

I may have to pop along to Yarmouth Marina early tomorrow morning and lurk about unobtrusively, just to check that nothing is going on that could bring our august forum into disrepute.


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

(Thought better of original post...)


----------



## Dr Johnson

Ingélou said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> (Thought better of original post...)


Well, all I can say is that I hope it will be a wholesome and seemly dip in the Yarmouth Marina tomorrow.

I went off swimming years ago when I swam too near one of the vents that shoots out the chlorine and got a face full. I couldn't see properly for several hours.

Mrs Johnson will not swim because she is afraid the water may contain dust.


----------



## Guest

Ingélou said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> (Thought better of original post...)


I hope you enjoy it and go regularly. If there's more than one pool near where you live it might be worth checking them out. There are two near me and one is far better I discovered.


----------



## Ingélou

Yes, I did enjoy it - my friend is better than me, but kept waiting by the bar at the side of the pool so we could have some 'girly' chat.  I didn't put my head under the water, so I don't know how choriney the water was - though my fingers did bleach part of my scarf when I was getting dressed afterwards. The stuff about lockers, wet hair, and showers behaving unpredictably was the same as ever - still, we're going again next Monday. 

OP - I not only forgive you for making me go swimming, but I thank you! :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

A bar at the side of the pool? Excellent!
I'm glad you enjoyed it and are going again.
(I don't put my head under the water.....no need to really!)


----------



## Dim7

I Am Against Swimming... It Is IMMORAL!


----------



## Dr Johnson

Dim7 said:


> I Am Against Swimming... It Is IMMORAL!


On a _Monday?_..................


----------



## Harmonie

I took swimming lessons wayyyyy back when, but I don't think I really ever got the handle of it, thus I just say I can't swim. I'm not sure that it's something that really bothers me, either. I don't really like being/getting wet.


----------



## breakup

Bassoonist said:


> I took swimming lessons wayyyyy back when, but I don't think I really ever got the handle of it, thus I just say I can't swim. I'm not sure that it's something that really bothers me, either. *I don't really like being/getting wet.*


I suppose you use a lot of deodorant and perfume?


----------



## Harmonie

breakup said:


> I suppose you use a lot of deodorant and perfume?


Well, I do use deodorant (good thing, right? lol). But I don't perfume because it gives my mom a headache. She gets stressed out enough out in public around other people, to have to worry about her family members wearing it!

It really is just a general feeling of not liking being wet for me. I'm fine taking showers, but being wet outside in the elements/sun is just miserable to me.


----------



## Ukko

I have swum amongst the Celestial Spheres (there is no other way to get around) and enjoyed it - partly because my breathing was not impaired, nor was it threatened. The same cannot be said for my experiences in water - so I do not enjoy it.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Ukko said:


> *I have swum amongst the Celestial Spheres *(there is no other way to get around) and enjoyed it - partly because my breathing was not impaired, nor was it threatened. The same cannot be said for my experiences in water - so I do not enjoy it.


You were an astronaut?


----------



## Ukko

Dr Johnson said:


> You were an astronaut?


Those are celestial spheres - not Celestial Spheres. "Pay attention."


----------



## Dr Johnson

Ukko said:


> Those are celestial spheres - not Celestial Spheres. * "Pay attention."*


I shall attempt to but cannot promise anything.


----------



## Tristan

I know how to swim, but I'm not much of a fan of actually swimming. We have a pool, so I often go in it for fun, but I'm not usually doing much actual swimming when I'm in there. For the most part I'd rather not have my head in the water.


----------



## Sloe

I came recently back from swimming.


----------



## Belowpar

To swim well it is essential to get one's head into the water and get comfortable breathing.

I ask you to accept the challenge it's liberating. The most famous swiming teacher ever Pierre Gruneberg, helped popularise swimming by teaching on the French Riveira, The Murphy's, Scott and Zelda, Picasso etc and making swimming 'smart' and fashionable. His method was simply to sit you down with a large bowl of warm water in front of you. Close your eyes, immerse your face and when you feel the need lift your head to breathe. Once you 've get comfortable with the sensations try it in the pool. People would travel half way round the world to be taught by him and he made no secret its that easy. If you still feel uncertain hold the side of the pool and repeat the exercise. Graduly introduce it as you walk around and then try it with strokes. Soon you'll wonder what you were ever afraid of.

This has been a very intersting thread. While I feel light and liberated in the water, it's clear lots of people feel uncomfortable. I wish you luck in overcoming these fears for it's the best exercise we can do as we get older. No. I wish you success in discovering what fun there is to be had.


----------



## ArtMusic

Dr Johnson said:


> I shall attempt to but cannot promise anything.


That image looks very pretty. I like it, it's a nice contemporary art piece.


----------



## Dr Johnson

ArtMusic said:


> That image looks very pretty. I like it, it's a nice contemporary art piece.


I found it here.


----------



## Chopiniana93

I love swimming, but unfortunately I don't have much time or possibility to do it as much as I want


----------



## perempe

I swim regularly at the free beach of Tiszafüred (dead-Tisza). it's still 21°C (70°F) despite it's late September. (the video is from late August.) I used to swim around the island (it's about 2.5km-3km).





last week we visited the free beach of Dunabogdány for a couple of minutes before our hike to Visegrád. The Blue Danube was pretty nice. (I'm on Talkclassical, aren't I?)


----------



## Piwikiwi

I love swimming and I can swim very well but I have contact lenses so I can choose between seeing nothing or taking the risk to lose my lenses


----------



## georgedelorean

Love to swim, though I don't do it much because I'm about as attractive as a beached whale when I'm in trunks.


----------



## Crystal

I know how to swim but I don't really enjoy it.


----------



## Holden4th

Yes, I do. I'm also a swimming coach.


----------



## hpowders

I grew up spending my summers in Long Beach, Long Island. My greatest pleasure was body surfing the waves into shore.

Now, the sun has become my enemy and I rarely go to the beach anymore.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

I keep meaning to get back into it; I used to swim two or three times a week as a teenager. (I'd walk up a mountain the other days.) I'm obviously out of shape; I get dizzy, nauseous, and almost black out after swimming.


----------



## Flamme

I have learned most of the styles when i was a kid, and although i dont swim ''regularly'' when i do i totally enjoy it...Mostly floating, if possible:lol: On the serious note, dolphin styles my favorite...


----------



## Holden4th

SimonTemplar said:


> I keep meaning to get back into it; I used to swim two or three times a week as a teenager. (I'd walk up a mountain the other days.) I'm obviously out of shape; I get dizzy, nauseous, and almost black out after swimming.


The secret to swimming is breathing and the phenomenon you mentioned is quite common. It's usually caused by one of two things. Holding your breath underwater and then both exhaling and inhaling when you turn your head. The other is breathing every second stroke. You don't get enough air exchange and this results in breathing issues. It's not how much air you breathe in but how much you breathe out.

I don't know if either or neither apply to you but what I teach beginner swimmers is to consciously exhale slowly under water and to initially breath every four strokes. They can bilateral breathe when they have mastered it.


----------

